# Dayhikers "Flipper" My version



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dayhiker recently posted a nice small Flip he named Flipper in the Shared Design Forum. I had to make one, and since it is a Dayhiker design, it had to be Ash. So I printed the pattern and made my own. Rather than round the edges, I went with a 45 degree bevel. I have found on the smaller slingshots I prefer the bevel, it seems to provide a more positive, repeatable grip. The design is a work of genius, very solid in hand even though it is small. Since I am making designs from the shared forum for my collection I like to add a mark of the maker. Lately that amounts to a printed computer graphic on paper, mounted in a bored recess, with clear epoxy casting resin sealing it in, and flush with the surface of the wood. So what insignia to design? I was a kid in the 60's, Flipper means one thing to me, The King of the Sea from the old TV series. This was already in my brain, then I looked at the fork...








Hey that looks like Flipper's rear fin! That pushed me over the edge, I had to have a picture of Flipper on my version of Dayhiker's Flipper. I don't know if that is what Bill had in mind, but I thought it would be cool (he did dye his kind of Sea-Green). It is an excellent design and a sweet shooter. It is setup with triple strand (per side) blue exercise bands from Target, each 3/4" * 1/2 * 8". Finished pics below. Thanks Bill, It is cool!
Chuck S.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, DH will be most happiest one to see this. Nice job again.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Wow, DH will be most happiest one to see this. Nice job again.


Thanks Eshot, not as happy as me, I get to shoot it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Thanks Eshot, not as happy as me, I get to shoot it!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice work.
I like the design and the inlay.
DH will like it alot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chuck, what can I say? That is awesome! I love it. That's the highest expression of that design and can't be improved upon. You are one heck of a craftsman and you done the Flipper proud! Thanks, man.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like this. the thought and craftmanship thats gone into it .... nice.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for checking it out guys. Bills design is really great. I am having fun making these since the weather s*cks. After I hit 20 slingshots I decided I am not an obsessive compulsive, I am a collector, at least that is what I tell my wife.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Thanks for checking it out guys. Bills design is really great. I am having fun making these since the weather s*cks. After I hit 20 slingshots I decided I am not an obsessive compulsive, I am a collector, at least that is what I tell my wife.


I've stopped telling people (outside of this community) how many slingshots I've made. Nobody else gets it!
In fact I'm out to try and put a palm swell on one of my ergos now. Does that count as a new one?


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

aamj50 said:


> Thanks for checking it out guys. Bills design is really great. I am having fun making these since the weather s*cks. After I hit 20 slingshots I decided I am not an obsessive compulsive, I am a collector, at least that is what I tell my wife.


I've stopped telling people (outside of this community) how many slingshots I've made. Nobody else gets it!
In fact I'm out to try and put a palm swell on one of my ergos now. Does that count as a new one?








[/quote]

MJ most people don't get why I make even 1







. Sometimes I make 2 the same at the same time. I figure I have the wood out, and the tools set up, why not. The thing is, they are just fun to make, and it is too cold to shoot outside much. the other thing I tell my wife is that I am developing my skill, try to get a little better on each one. And always searching for the best design. I have found benefit from making designs by others on the shared forum, I learn something new each time.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Another great slingshot Chuck, nice tribute to Dayhiker. Love them inlays. Keep them coming.
Philly


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Bill Herriman said it so well the other day when he said, "There is getting to be just too much talent on this forum."

Well said, Bill.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Bill Herriman said it so well the other day when he said, "There is getting to be just too much talent on this forum."
> 
> Well said, Bill.


The thing I like about the forum, so many new ideas. It is really a good place to learn and develop your skill. The experienced guys like Tex are very generous in passing along their knowledge.


----------



## Southpaw LW (Jul 15, 2011)

MX,
I just HAVE to know... Is that little Flipper "faster than lightning" as well?

(sorry, I just couldn't resist! I watched that show a lot too.)


----------

